# Biblical View of Cosmetic Surgery



## ClayPot (Jun 2, 2009)

This same type of question has been discussed here and here but the discussions didn't center on Biblical principles so much as opinions. I will be asking this question in the hopes that we can think Biblically about it together.

What is the Biblical view of cosmetic surgery (please give supporting passages)?

e.g., say a husband goes to the pastor and says, "Pastor, my wife would like to get breast implants. I tell her often how beautiful she is and that I don't think she needs them, but she still wants them." What Biblical advice would the pastor give?

or 

e.g., say a wife goes to the pastor and says, "Pastor, my husband wants to get a hair transplant because of his baldness. I tell him that this isn't important to me, that I respect him and love him and still find him attractive, but he still wants one." What Biblical advice would the pastor give?

I have a lot of half baked thoughts, but nothing cohesive.

God's design of the human body is wonderful:

Psalm 139:14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.

So we probably shouldn't modify our bodies without good reason.

God doesn't seem to give much care about external appearance (health consideration aside); he is much more concerned about our heart.

1 Sam 16:7 But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart."

So why should we give too much attention to our outward appearance. (I know that the Bible also says do not let your adornment be merely outward, so there clearly isn't a prohibition against seeking to enhance our appearance).

Most importantly, in my opinion, we are called to do everything to God's glory. 

1 Corinthians 10:31 So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God.

I am working under the assumption that if you asked a person why they were getting cosmetic surgery, they probably wouldn't say, "To glorify God!"

Thus, though there is no clear prohibition against cosmetic surgery, I think it would be difficult to justify cosmetic surgery solely for the sake of enhancing appearances and not to correct a defect, deformity, or injury.

How would you counsel a friend if who came to you and wanted your thoughts about whether he/she should get breast implants, moles removed, a face lift, a tummy tuck, hair transplant, etc.?


----------



## Scynne (Jun 2, 2009)

I think this passage may apply:
"In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with shamefacedness and sobriety; not with broided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array; But (which becometh women professing godliness) with good works. (1 Tim 2:9,10)


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 2, 2009)

As one who considered training in plastic surgery after my general surgery residency with an interest in both reconstructive and cosmetic surgery, I have thought long and hard about this. I have come to the conclusion that it is a matter of Christian liberty, but that we must examine our hearts carefully before undergoing any cosmetic procedure. Like make-up or jewelry or nice clothes, there is nothing wrong with seeking to enhance our appearance and make ourselves the best we can be, so long as physical appearance does not become an idol - this is where each person considering cosmetic surgery must examine their heart. 

Any physical defect, including the effects of aging, is ultimately due to sin and the Fall - if not for the ravages of the Fall, we would all have perpetually perfect bodies. So ultimately the reason we have cancer and diabetes and epilepsy is exact same as the reason for a crooked nose, baldness, or undesired breast size. Of course some will argue that baldness and crooked noses are not life threatening in the same way diabetes and cancer are, but they are still imperfections resulting from the Fall. So if we fight against colon cancer, there's really no reason why we shouldn't fight against baldness. 

So like any other physical ailment, I believe it is acceptable to seek surgical correction for certain conditions. Where the line is crossed into idolatry is different for each individual.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 2, 2009)

> I have come to the conclusion that it is a matter of Christian liberty, but that we must examine our hearts carefully before undergoing any cosmetic procedure.



I agree. It boils down to motives and an issue of the heart as with every freedom we have in Christ. What may be OK for one person/situation is not necessarliy OK for another.

I think Song of Solomon 7:4 certainly suggests the need for a nose job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leslie (Jun 2, 2009)

Given the price of these procedures, the mandate to use our financial resources for the good of the Christian community, and the fact that children are dying for lack of 10 cents worth of penicillin and the world is going to hell, I see no justification whatsoever for cosmetic surgery as in tummy tucks and breast implants. Considering this is, In my humble opinion, a symptom of a warped value system. We are to give generously, according to our means and beyond our means. This and cosmetic surgery are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2009)

If we can use our money freely for all kinds of things, than making one's self more beautiful for one's husband (and not the general public) is permissible. 

In issues of stewardship, people use a lot of money for a lot of things that do not make then beautiful. Therefore, if you earn 500,000 per year and are otherwise a good steward, I am not sure why fixing a crooked nose should be condemned, or even taking fat off the waist, or even making one's boobs bigger for one's husband (if modesty is safeguarded). It seems a better investment than a new car or a bigger house. Taking of 10 lbs of fat seems worth a few thousand if onehas a few thousand extra and is otherwise a good steward.

Remember, cosmetic surgery ranges from the correction of cleft palate, correction of a crooked nose, reduction of breasts to ease backache, making the boobs bigger for beauty, removal of body fat, tightening of unsightly loose skin (perhaps from losinga lot of weight and having baggy skin afterwards), to botox and wrinkle removal.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. I can understand to a certain extent where Christian liberty comes into play. However, I'm having trouble imagining a situation for most cosmetic surgeries (nor for corrective purposes) where the reason for having the surgery wasn't some sort of idolatry (I'm sure someone will come up with a great example and make me look stupid, but that's how it goes sometimes). 

Say for example that I don't like my nose. Let's also say my nose functions properly, I don't snore or anything like that. As a Christian, why would I get the nose job? If my physical appearance isn't an idol, then why would I want the nose job? If it is an idol, then I should not get a nose job because I am doing it for the wrong reasons. Either way, I shouldn't get the nose job. (And if for example my wife wants me to get a nose job, then it seems the idolatry would be on her part).

You could apply similar ideas to things like hair transplants, breast augmentation, mole removal, face lifts, etc.

There is probably a flaw in my thinking, but I'm having difficulty seeing it. Does anyone have example that would show me my error? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I can understand to a certain extent where Christian liberty comes into play. However, I'm having trouble imagining a situation for most cosmetic surgeries (nor for corrective purposes) where the reason for having the surgery wasn't some sort of idolatry (I'm sure someone will come up with a great example and make me look stupid, but that's how it goes sometimes).
> 
> Say for example that I don't like my nose. Let's also say my nose functions properly, I don't snore or anything like that. As a Christian, why would I get the nose job? If my physical appearance isn't an idol, then why would I want the nose job? If it is an idol, then I should not get a nose job because I am doing it for the wrong reasons. Either way, I shouldn't get the nose job. (And if for example my wife wants me to get a nose job, then it seems the idolatry would be on her part).
> 
> ...



I assume that you don't let your own stink either. Thus, you cover it up by using deodorant. 

Also, you don't like the smell of your breath...hence you use Scope and/or brush your teeth. 

You don't like your disheveled hair, so you buy a comb. 

You don't like your waist, so you do some sit ups. 

You don't like zits, so you wash your face. 

Some don't like their gray hair, so they dye it back black.

Some don't like their wrinkles, so they cover them up with cream...

Others, who have more disposable money, see a way to get rid of those wrinkles with botox....


I see this all as a permissible range of activities at trying to beautify one's self.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 2, 2009)

Whoa Pergs, people do that stuff?


----------



## Knoxienne (Jun 2, 2009)

I think there are just too many variables and each case is unique. The person who wants to do this needs to examine their motives. Are they correcting a real problem like a birth defect or a deformity from an accident? Is this change better for their health? Or do they just not like their "fill in the blank/s" the way God made it/them?

One thing that's particularly sad is when women of other races change their appearances - eyes, lips, nose, etc., to look "White" because that's what they think the standard of beauty is. They're beautiful the way God made them.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 2, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I can understand to a certain extent where Christian liberty comes into play. *However, I'm having trouble imagining a situation for most cosmetic surgeries (nor for corrective purposes) where the reason for having the surgery wasn't some sort of idolatry (I'm sure someone will come up with a great example and make me look stupid, but that's how it goes sometimes). *
> 
> Say for example that I don't like my nose. Let's also say my nose functions properly, I don't snore or anything like that. As a Christian, why would I get the nose job? If my physical appearance isn't an idol, then why would I want the nose job? If it is an idol, then I should not get a nose job because I am doing it for the wrong reasons. Either way, I shouldn't get the nose job. (And if for example my wife wants me to get a nose job, then it seems the idolatry would be on her part).
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone could make you look stupid - this is a tough issue that I have struggled with, as have others. Here is an example that may help a bit:

When I was a 4th year med student, I did a rotation with a plastic surgeon specializing in breast surgery of all types (augmentation, reduction, reconstruction, etc). One day the wife of an elder (or deacon - I can't remember) in our PCA church came in seeking breast augmentation - I recognized her, but she didn't know me. She was a modestly attired woman in her 40's. She had very small breasts, and always wanted to have a breast augmentation to please her husband, though he wasn't pushing her to have the surgery. She had saved money and convinced him to let her have the surgery. 

In my opinion, this is a perfectly acceptable reason for cosmetic surgery. It was pretty clear she wasn't doing this to be noticed or draw attention to herself - I think she genuinely wanted to do something to please her spouse. I saw her after the surgery, and she was dressed just as modestly as before. Some may disagree with this type of surgery, but to me this was reasonable. No one can know her heart and her true motives, but by all appearances this wasn't undergoing the surgery for selfish reasons.


----------



## TimV (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd also be careful of going down the use of disposable income path. We all have disposable income, and we all spend it on things that could go to poor people. If spending money on a plastic surgeon to repair a dog bite is bad, then that pack of M&Ms is wrong.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 2, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for your responses. I can understand to a certain extent where Christian liberty comes into play. However, I'm having trouble imagining a situation for most cosmetic surgeries (nor for corrective purposes) where the reason for having the surgery wasn't some sort of idolatry (I'm sure someone will come up with a great example and make me look stupid, but that's how it goes sometimes).
> ...



Ouch. 

You made some excellent points. In the spirit of discussion (not debate) I do have some thoughts. 

Most of the examples you gave have biblical precedent of some form or have a health component to them. My question isn't so much about cosmetics in general, but cosmetic surgery. For clarification, do you believe that using deodorant is on the same level as a cosmetic nose job? There seems to be a difference to me in that one is external and one actually changes the structure of your body, but that may be incorrect thinking. Besides the examples you gave, were then any other biblical principles that guided your view on this matter? I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > jpfrench81 said:
> ...




By the way, I really don't think you stink. Non-stinky people, too, use deodorant.


Yes, I believe these examples are a spectrum and I believe that they represent a difference of degree, not a difference in kind, i.e., they all use money (er..waste money, for some people) and they all involve efforts to beautify one's self, remove physical deficiencies and to improve one's physical appearance or carriage. 

Some biblical principles might actually be used to ENCOURAGE such efforts at beautification: (1) a desire to please one's spouse in appearance and even to please them sexually (plastic vaginal surgery, err...tightening, is increasing in demand), (2) a desire to remove physical deformities (cleft palate correction and wrinkles removal are still in the same boat I believe).

Before we go out in public we try to clean up, dress up and look good. These are healthy things to do.

Also, as we master technology, then such beautification techniques are part of "taking dominion" over the whole earth. People are living longer, why look like shoe leather while doing it?



Now, I think some people are also using biblical principles when they view cosmetic surgery negatively:

(1) they see that rich people spend 10's of thousands trying to look good for vanity's sake,

(2) they see all the poor people of the world and see what this money could do if spend towards these causes,

(3) they can hardly see how making one's boobs bigger can be permissible for a Christian.

(4) they see all attempts at beautification as impediments to the principle of modesty.

However, I believe that we need not always take the plainest or most austere road in the Christian life. If I had a milllion dollars in disposable income I would use a lot towards foreign missions. But, if - out of a million - I spent 5,000 for get rid of my love handles and take off 10 lbs of fat - is that so bad?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 2, 2009)

> I assume that you don't let your own stink either. Thus, you cover it up by using deodorant.
> 
> Also, you don't like the smell of your breath...hence you use Scope and/or brush your teeth.
> 
> ...



Pergs, I don't buy it. What you have listed above is a mix of stewardship and vanity. Some are merely keeping ourselves clean and decent and others are vain. And one can take the first into the second without too much trouble. Combing hair in the morning to overcome bed-head is entirely different from spending half an hour to try and make 14 strands of hair into the perfect comb-over.

Sorry, I see glorification of the flesh all over this issue. I do agree that motive can move the issue from acceptable to idolatry in a blink. A mastectomy would, to me, be an acceptable reason to reconstruct - I don't see any biblical prohibition there. But when I see people take the "I don't like them" and tack on "Christian Liberty" to it as justification, it just doesn't sit right.

Look, I am overweight by about 50 pounds. I think that losing that 50 is appropriate, it is proper stewardship of the body that the Lord has given me. But to then spend 6 hours a day in the gym because I don't "feel good" about what I look like with that last 10 pounds on me is hard to put under any category but vanity.

If 'broidered hair' is beyond the pale, how can inflating undamaged breasts not be?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > I assume that you don't let your own stink either. Thus, you cover it up by using deodorant.
> >
> > Also, you don't like the smell of your breath...hence you use Scope and/or brush your teeth.
> >
> ...



motivations, of course, ARE important. And, you have already granted that some cosmetic surgery might be permissible.

-----Added 6/2/2009 at 10:13:54 EST-----

Also,

nose rings and fine silk are given by God figuratively in Ezekial 16 I think as signs of love. These are akin to "broidered hair" in that they are pricey things done for merely the beauty of the thing, but are not condemned - they are instead signs of God's love towards this babe found in its own blood. Nose rings, earings, henna, and even cosmetic surgeries would be permissible ways to increase one's attractiveness to one's spouse.

All wanting to look better is not vanity or immodesty.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure, I think that medical skill in this department has been given to us as a blessing from God and should be used to correct problems. But us 'creating' problems due to our vanity and then 'correcting' them with plastic surgery is something I can't get my head around from a scriptural viewpoint.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 2, 2009)

I remember seeing some pictures of Afgan women who had acid poured on their faces for learning to read. They cannot afford plastic surgery that would prove to be very beneficial. 

I think there are more worthy causes than a tummy tuck, Botox, or breast implants. Of course, I guess it all goes to where one wants to store up treasure.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Sure, I think that medical skill in this department has been given to us as a blessing from God and should be used to correct problems. But us 'creating' problems due to our vanity and then 'correcting' them with plastic surgery is something I can't get my head around from a scriptural viewpoint.



Ha,yes you have a point.......

... we are killing ourselves due to our gluttony and affluence in the West, and then using medicine to undue this slow suicide of obesity, stress, drugs, etc. 

Whereas the Third World has high rates of death from malaria, malnutrition, famine, we suffer heart disease from smoking, stress from busyness and failed relationships, and over-eating.

It is, indeed, hard to wrap one's mind around. You'd think Americans and/or Canadians would be the healthiest on the whole planet.


----------



## TimV (Jun 3, 2009)

> But when I see people take the "I don't like them" and tack on "Christian Liberty" to it as justification, it just doesn't sit right.





> I think there are more worthy causes than a tummy tuck, Botox, or breast implants. Of course, I guess it all goes to where one wants to store up treasure.



Still, I cost me quite a bit to get my front tooth fixed. I was just didn't want a badly chipped tooth in front. Pretty much pure vanity, I admit. But even though it was vanity, it's not different than fine clothes (which I don't indulge in) and they're not only allowed in Scripture, but it's taken for granted they are blessings for people who can afford them.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there any relevance to the Song of Solomon with this topic?

AMR


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as that same said person is giving generously to the church, taking care of their family, and has their debt paid off. I would never turn down a good face lift and a new nose that someone wanted to buy me!


----------



## caddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> > I have come to the conclusion that it is a matter of Christian liberty, but that we must examine our hearts carefully before undergoing any cosmetic procedure.
> 
> 
> I agree. It boils down to motives and an issue of the heart as with every freedom we have in Christ. What may be OK for one person/situation is not necessarliy OK for another.
> ...



Yep, having a nose described as a "tower of Lebanon" might suggest needed rhinoplasty!


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 3, 2009)

caddy said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > > I have come to the conclusion that it is a matter of Christian liberty, but that we must examine our hearts carefully before undergoing any cosmetic procedure.
> ...



People seem to like pointier noses the world around and not flatter wider noses.

-----Added 6/3/2009 at 11:18:05 EST-----



caddy said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > > I have come to the conclusion that it is a matter of Christian liberty, but that we must examine our hearts carefully before undergoing any cosmetic procedure.
> ...



People seem to like pointier noses the world around and not flatter wider noses.


----------



## Webservant (Jun 3, 2009)

I have had numerous cosmetic surgeries due to my cleft palate and cleft lip, from childhood up until my teen years. Not only would I not look anywhere near normal if my parents hadn't made the decision to have this corrected, but I wouldn't be able to sing, do my work on the phone, or, for that matter, meet my clients in person because my appearance would be horrifying if they had not.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 3, 2009)

Another scripture that might bear on this is the one from Jeremiah where Baruch was seeking his own advancement in the face of national disaster and was rebuked for it. Given modern communications, our responsibility extends to our brothers and siters around the world, not just to those within walking distance. 

There is, In my humble opinion, a vast difference between the breast augmentation and tummy tuck vs. repair of cleft lip/palate or face reconstruction after an acid burn. When I was in med school there was a very petite teenager with monstrous breasts, so big they caused chronic shoulder pain as well as being a social humiliation. A resident went to bat for her and convinced the welfare system to pay for breast surgery. I believe that was justified.


----------

